# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε με το φύλο τους?

## batsilakia

ειναι τα νεα μου φιλαρακια 2 κοκατιλ!αλλα πριν την βαφτιση κ την παρουσιαση τους θα πρεπει να καταλαβω το φυλο τους!το whitwface μου κανει για κοριτσακι κ το αλλο μαλλον αγορακι!ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!!

----------


## mitsman

Θεμη δεν ξερω... αλλα νομιζω οτι παιζει ρολο και η ηλικια τους... εχουν περασει την πρωτη τους πτερορροια???

----------


## giotakismille

δεν φαινονται και καλα

----------


## vikitaspaw

βασικο ειναι να ξερουμε την ηλικια τους...αυτο με το κιτρινο προσωπο μου κανει για νεαρο αρσενικο κ το αλλο για θυληκο αλλα τπτ δεν ειναι σιγουρο! Μελος του φορουμ πηρε whiteface γκρι σαν το δικο σου ολοιδιο για θυληκο κ μεσα σε λιγο καιρο μεταμορφωθηκε κ του γινε ενας αρσενικαρος κουκλος!! Οποτε μαθαινουμε πρωτα ηλικια κ μετα περιμενουμε να δουμε...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Συμφωνω με την Βικη σε ολα.....Αρσενικο και θηλυκο οπως τα ειπε αλλα παιζει ρολο η ηλικια....Με αυτα που βλεπω ειμαι 90% σιγουρος για το φυλο του καθενος

----------


## Nikkk

Κ εγώ πιστεύω οτι το γκρί είναι σίγουρα αρσενικό αλλά το λευκό...Μάλλον θηλυκό αλλά δε κόβω κ το κεφάλι μου!  :Happy:

----------


## batsilakia

τα πηρα απο pet shop κ γι αυτο δεν γνωριζω την ηλικια τους!δαχτυλιδι δεν εχουν στο ποδι τους!σκεφτικα να τα παρω απο pet shop γιατι μου φαινεται οτι ειναι κατι παρομοιο σαν να μαζευεις ενα σκυλακι απο το δρομο!τα εχουν σε αθλια κατασταση!αρρωστα μαζι με υγιη κ γενικα σε κακη κατασταση!γι αυτο δεν γνωριζω την ηλικια τους!
να σας κανω κ μια αλλη ερωτηση! η ουρα του whiteface ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση!βρωμικη κ καποια φτερα τσαλακωμενα!τι να κανω!να την αφησω οπως ειναι?ααα κ η ουρα του whiteface εχει ολο ασπρες γραμουλες δεν ξερω αν λεει κατι αυτο στην αναγνωριση του φυλου!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Δεν πειραζει για την ουρα του που δεν ειναι καλη..θα στρωσει. Μπορεις βεβαια να το βοηθησεις κανοντας του μπανακι, προσεξε ομως μετα να μην ειναι σε κρυο. Τα λευκα σημαδια στην ουρα παραπεμπουν σε θυληκο, αλλα αν ειναι πολυ νεαρο δεν μπορουμε να μαστε σιγουροι για το φυλο του γιατι τα νεαρα κοκατιλ ως επι το πλειστον μοιαζουν με θυληκα. Καθως μεγαλωνουν παιρνουν τα ενηλικα τους χρωματα κ ξεχωριζει κ το φυλο τους. 
Τωρα οσον αφορα το πετ σοπ που λες...ναι σιγουρα εσωσες 2 ζωακια, αλλα κ αυτα στη συνεχεια θα αντικατασταθουν απο αλλα κ ουτω καθεξης με αποτελεσμα στην ουσια να ενισχυουμε την αγοραπωλησια εμψυχων πλασματων κ τη διαμονη τους σε αθλιες συνθηκες, αφου σκοπος ειναι το κερδος κ οχι η καλη υγεια των ζωντανων. Το καλυτερο ειναι να παιρνουμε απο καποιον εκτροφεα...Χωρις βεβαια αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν επραξες ορθα!
Να σου ζησουν τα κοκατιλακια σου, πανεμορφα ειναι!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το ενα ειναι αρσενικο αλλα νεαρο το αλλο(wf) αν εχει την ιδια ηλικεια μαλλον θηλυκο αλλα ο καιρος θα διξει

----------


## kaveiros

Να τα χαιρεσαι τα φιλαρακια σου ειναι πανεμορφα. Καταλαβαινω πως ενιωσες στο πετ σοπ... Κι εγω ετσι ενιωθα και μαζεψα οσα λυπομουν μεχρι που αλλα δε μπορω να κρατησω ουτε εδω, ουτε σε συγγενεις. Γεμισαμε... ομως η Βικυ εχει απολυτο δικιο...απο τα ιδια πετ σοπ που τα μαζεψαμε...οι κλουβες ξαναγεμισαν  :sad:  Σχετικα με το φυλο, μολις ηρεμησουν θα αρχισει οποιο ειναι αρσενικο (αν ειναι καποιο) να τραγουδαει. Πιστευω οτι σε λιγες μερες θα καταλαβεις μονοςμσου τι ειναι το καθενα.

----------


## papdinos

> Δεν πειραζει για την ουρα του που δεν ειναι καλη..θα στρωσει. Μπορεις βεβαια να το βοηθησεις κανοντας του μπανακι, προσεξε ομως μετα να μην ειναι σε κρυο. Τα λευκα σημαδια στην ουρα παραπεμπουν σε θυληκο, αλλα αν ειναι πολυ νεαρο δεν μπορουμε να μαστε σιγουροι για το φυλο του γιατι τα νεαρα κοκατιλ ως επι το πλειστον μοιαζουν με θυληκα. Καθως μεγαλωνουν παιρνουν τα ενηλικα τους χρωματα κ ξεχωριζει κ το φυλο τους. 
> Τωρα οσον αφορα το πετ σοπ που λες...ναι σιγουρα εσωσες 2 ζωακια, αλλα κ αυτα στη συνεχεια θα αντικατασταθουν απο αλλα κ ουτω καθεξης με αποτελεσμα στην ουσια να ενισχυουμε την αγοραπωλησια εμψυχων πλασματων κ τη διαμονη τους σε αθλιες συνθηκες, αφου σκοπος ειναι το κερδος κ οχι η καλη υγεια των ζωντανων. Το καλυτερο ειναι να παιρνουμε απο καποιον εκτροφεα...Χωρις βεβαια αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν επραξες ορθα!
> Να σου ζησουν τα κοκατιλακια σου, πανεμορφα ειναι!!


Δεν κατάλαβα αυτό το σκεπτικό. Δηλαδη αν δεν αγορασει καποιος απο Πετ Σοπ δε θα βγαλει λεφτα το πετ σοπ, η δε θα πουληθουν νομιζεις; Θα αντικατασταθουν αυτα, και θα παει καποιος αλλος να τα παρει. ΚΑΛΑ εκανε που πηρε απο πετ σοπ, επειδη πηγανε σε καλα χερια. Ψυχη δεν εχουν και αυτα στο πετ σοπ; Αν θελει πουλακι μεγαλωμενο απο τους γονεις του γιατι να παρει απο εκτροφεα(ενω εχει βρει υγιες πουλακι σε πετ σοπ). 

Και ΝΑΙ ολοι θα θελαμε να μην πωλουνταν εμψυχα πλασματα στα πετ σοπ, αλλα οι καταστηματαρχες να παρεπεμπαν σε ελληνες εκτροφεις.

----------


## kaveiros

Αν σταματησουμε να αγοραζουμε εγω εσυ ο διπλα κτλ ακομα κι αν συνεχιζαν να φερνουν, θα τα ειχαν σε καλυτερη κατασταση. Τα πουλια στις μερες μας μεταφερονται πλεον γρηγορα, ακομα κι απο εξωτερικο οσοι φερνουν τα παραλαμβανουν σε καλη κατασταση. Σε λιγο καιρο μεσα οι περισσοτεροι πετ σοπαδες τα κανουν ΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΑ απ την βρωμια και τις αθλιες τροφες που τα ταϊζουν.

----------


## mitsman

Η συζητηση παιδια ειναι εκτος θεματος!!!

Σας ευχαριστω που δεν θα την συνεχισετε!

----------


## spyros

Πιστευω οτι εχεις ενα νεο ζευγαρακι αν ταιριαξουν βέβαια  :Happy:

----------

